# Moving from Riyadh to Wellington



## sajamil

Hi,

I'm a big fan of this site and I think this Is a blessing.

We are planing to move from Riyadh to Wellington in around Feb. I have to send all my household and need advise for a cheaper but reliable movers because I have to pay myself.

Any idea how much it will cost me? How long it may take? Do I need to provide full destination address. I still have to find out an apartment in Wellington and can provide address later on?


----------



## sajamil

Any help here for reliable movers please?


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Hi, I'm a big fan of this site and I think this Is a blessing. We are planing to move from Riyadh to Wellington in around Feb. I have to send all my household and need advise for a cheaper but reliable movers because I have to pay myself. Any idea how much it will cost me? How long it may take? Do I need to provide full destination address. I still have to find out an apartment in Wellington and can provide address later on?


Hi,

It appears no one on the forum has experience of international removals from Saudi Arabia to NZ.

In our experience, cheapest is not the best.
We googled international removals companies and invited a handful to give us a quote (PSS, Pickfords and Crown Relocations amongst others).
We then discounted the cheapest quotes as those companies were obviously cutting corners to give a much cheaper deal.
We then picked the company that we felt most comfortable with. In our case this was PSS, who were one of the most expensive, but offered the best package door to door taking away all our worries.

A 40ft container from uk to Wellington cost us GBP5000.00 then around another NZ$500 when it arrived here in MAF inspection fees.
Usual shipping time for your own container (from uk) is 10-12 weeks.
You do need to specify a destination port - ie Wellington, but you don't need to specify a delivery address until the container has landed and ready to be delivered.

Regards,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sajamil

Thank you so much escapedtonz... I am able to get hold of few movers to give me a quote.
Need some more advise on the follwoing points also;

1. Which bank is more favorite to open account? Is it possible and safe to open account while overseas and transfer money instead of carrying cash?
2. What area do you suggest for housing in Wellington. I am looking for a; safe/secure, near to Islamic center, good schooling zone etc..., any other considerations? My work will be in Manners street.


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Thank you so much escapedtonz... I am able to get hold of few movers to give me a quote.
> Need some more advise on the follwoing points also;
> 
> 1. Which bank is more favorite to open account? Is it possible and safe to open account while overseas and transfer money instead of carrying cash?
> 2. What area do you suggest for housing in Wellington. I am looking for a; safe/secure, near to Islamic center, good schooling zone etc..., any other considerations? My work will be in Manners street.


We opened two accounts with ANZ whilst still in the UK and they posted out statements to our address in the UK for 18 months before we arrived.
We transferred some money shortly before arrival and also arranged an appointment at the local branch in Wellington CBD on the first working day after we arrived so we could pick up our ATM cards and use the money in NZ as soon as possible.
We did actually have a whole weekend before we could get at the money we had in NZ, but we still had our UK account and credit card (which we've never given up and still use) so wasn't an issue.
The other big banks are BNZ, Westpac, Kiwi Bank. They all offer the service of opening accounts whilst overseas and all offer some sort of incentive.
We went for ANZ as there was an increased baggage offer on the flights over so long as we booked with Emirates.....increased the allowance to 50kG instead of 30kG's.
Yes it is very possible and safe. No one needs to carry cash any more.
You'll use your bank ATM card (Efpos card) a lot more here - even in the pub to buy a drink!

Difficult question to answer about housing and being near your chosen religious centre.
There are only four Islamic centres.
Kilbirnie, Lower Hutt, Porirua and Newlands.

Kilbirnie is close to the airport and not a place I'd live myself. On that side of Wellington - the Southern suburbs, I like Seatoun, Island Bay, Miramar, Strathmore Park to name but a few but that's just my personal preference.
Lower Hutt is probably the best place for shopping with the best shopping mall although Wellington CBD is good for every kind of main stream and independant shops, but it's all spread out across the CBD.
There are some really nice areas of Lower Hutt - one in particular is Woburn. You could also live towards Upper Hutt - Silverstream, Trentham, Pinehaven but this is the opposite way from work.
Porirua not bad for shopping and retail park shops. Has everything you would need and close to the inlet/Plimmerton Harbour etc. but renowned for a lower social economic class near the city - Titahi Bay.
Good areas to live here are Aotea, Papakowhai and Whitby as well as Mana and Plimmerton.
Newlands is Ok if you like living high up in the hills and is close to Johnsonville for shopping.
Kilbirnie the nearest for your work - 5km's.
Newlands next at around 12km's. Lower Hutt 18km's. Porirua 23km's, but if you live Plimmerton it will be 28km's and Whitby the furthest 30km's.

How do you intend to get to work and what time do you start/finish ?


----------



## sajamil

Loads of thanks for your quickest and valuable response. I understood that suburbs around CBD may be a good choice being closer to work and hope to have high decile schools around, am I right? Any preferred school for my 5 year old daughter?

Any consideration while selecting houses. For my family, 2 bed room house should be sufficient. I wonder most of houses on trademe comes with only one bathroom.

Reg work timing, I think it will be standard 8 hours start from 9 till 6.

Lastly any household store (how are online stores) do you recommend, I'm not a big fan of branded itms/furniture so cheaper but reliable should be fine?


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Loads of thanks for your quickest and valuable response. I understood that suburbs around CBD may be a good choice being closer to work and hope to have high decile schools around, am I right? Any preferred school for my 5 year old daughter?
> 
> Any consideration while selecting houses. For my family, 2 bed room house should be sufficient. I wonder most of houses on trademe comes with only one bathroom.
> 
> Reg work timing, I think it will be standard 8 hours start from 9 till 6.
> 
> Lastly any household store (how are online stores) do you recommend, I'm not a big fan of branded itms/furniture so cheaper but reliable should be fine?


Hi,

Yes suburbs close to the CBD are a good choice if you want to be close to work, but they aren't the nicest of places to be living in my opinion.

Areas close to the CBD are older with traditional kiwi housing, not much space or much of a garden. Scruffy looking in my opinion and the streets are filled with parked cars and the LV electricity wires/poles throughout.
The main roads of these areas also have the tram bus overhead wires through the streets to allow buses and tram buses access through and out to the suburbs further away.
So, the likes of Brooklyn, Vogeltown, Berhampore, Newtown, Kilbirnie, Hataitai to name some seem to be like this and of a lower socio-economic class. 
My wife works in a medical practice in Newtown and she definitely states the type and class of people coming into the surgery are very different to the type and class of people that we experience where we live in the Northern suburbs.

Decile ratings for schools isn't a marker for how good the school or the teachers are so be careful.
It is a calculation based on the "quality" of the parents who's kids attend. It looks at how many people are living in their houses, how much they earn, if they have good jobs, if they are educated and to what level etc.
This calculation then gives a decile score between 1 and 10 and relates to the assistance the school will get from the Department of Education. 
Decile 1 will get the most monetary assistance and be in the lowest socio-economic class of area and Decile 10 will get the least assistance but be in the highest socio-economic class of area.
A decile 10 school doesn't necessarily mean the quality of the school and teachers is good. Also, schools that don't get as much assistance off the government may ask for parental contributions.
We have a near 3 year old so not really got into looking at schools and we also want to be living in the Bay Of Plenty within the next year or so so we've no real interest in Wellington schools.
I wouldn't think you will find high decile rating schools close to the city.

You will find all 2 and maybe 3 bedroom houses close to the CBD will only have 1 bathroom. These are older traditional kiwi homes and will only have 1 bathroom unless they have been gutted and refurbished but then the cost to rent/buy will be a lot higher.

The further out you go, the more you will get for your money with relation to renting a property, however the compromise is you are further away from the city and then need to use public transport (which is good here) or buy a car.
Cars are more expensive to buy than say the UK but cheaper to run here.

If you picked a place North of the city, so somewhere in the Northern suburbs or in the Hutt Valley, you have the added bonus of using the train which is a good service here.

For housing, and especially when you have children, you need to make sure the house has adequate insulation and heating as it does get cold in the winter or whenever a Southerly is blowing through the region which happens often.

There are plenty household stores and you can also shop online if you so wish.
Supermarkets are Countdown, Pac N Save, New World.
Household stores are The Warehouse, Kmart and Briscoes.
Usually there will always be a local "dairy" close by which is basically a local mini market shop selling bread, milk, shopping basics, newspapers, drinks, confectionary etc.

Regards,


----------



## sajamil

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes suburbs close to the CBD are a good choice if you want to be close to work, but they aren't the nicest of places to be living in my opinion.
> 
> Areas close to the CBD are older with traditional kiwi housing, not much space or much of a garden. Scruffy looking in my opinion and the streets are filled with parked cars and the LV electricity wires/poles throughout.
> The main roads of these areas also have the tram bus overhead wires through the streets to allow buses and tram buses access through and out to the suburbs further away.
> So, the likes of Brooklyn, Vogeltown, Berhampore, Newtown, Kilbirnie, Hataitai to name some seem to be like this and of a lower socio-economic class.
> My wife works in a medical practice in Newtown and she definitely states the type and class of people coming into the surgery are very different to the type and class of people that we experience where we live in the Northern suburbs.
> 
> Decile ratings for schools isn't a marker for how good the school or the teachers are so be careful.
> It is a calculation based on the "quality" of the parents who's kids attend. It looks at how many people are living in their houses, how much they earn, if they have good jobs, if they are educated and to what level etc.
> This calculation then gives a decile score between 1 and 10 and relates to the assistance the school will get from the Department of Education.
> Decile 1 will get the most monetary assistance and be in the lowest socio-economic class of area and Decile 10 will get the least assistance but be in the highest socio-economic class of area.
> A decile 10 school doesn't necessarily mean the quality of the school and teachers is good. Also, schools that don't get as much assistance off the government may ask for parental contributions.
> We have a near 3 year old so not really got into looking at schools and we also want to be living in the Bay Of Plenty within the next year or so so we've no real interest in Wellington schools.
> I wouldn't think you will find high decile rating schools close to the city.
> 
> You will find all 2 and maybe 3 bedroom houses close to the CBD will only have 1 bathroom. These are older traditional kiwi homes and will only have 1 bathroom unless they have been gutted and refurbished but then the cost to rent/buy will be a lot higher.
> 
> The further out you go, the more you will get for your money with relation to renting a property, however the compromise is you are further away from the city and then need to use public transport (which is good here) or buy a car.
> Cars are more expensive to buy than say the UK but cheaper to run here.
> 
> If you picked a place North of the city, so somewhere in the Northern suburbs or in the Hutt Valley, you have the added bonus of using the train which is a good service here.
> 
> For housing, and especially when you have children, you need to make sure the house has adequate insulation and heating as it does get cold in the winter or whenever a Southerly is blowing through the region which happens often.
> 
> There are plenty household stores and you can also shop online if you so wish.
> Supermarkets are Countdown, Pac N Save, New World.
> Household stores are The Warehouse, Kmart and Briscoes.
> Usually there will always be a local "dairy" close by which is basically a local mini market shop selling bread, milk, shopping basics, newspapers, drinks, confectionary etc.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks escapedtonz. Countdown started at our end and we are very excited and at the same time worried about how quickly we'll adjust there. Now doubt it's a BIG move.

I'm still not sure about where to live as it depends on schooling of my 5.2 years daughter. One thing I understood from you and others that houses are better and perhaps cheaper when moving away from CBD. How about Lower Hutt, any specific area I should start searching, names of few very good schools will help me to look housing in the surroundings?

Also, I'm going to bring my family along (4 members), where do you suggest for temporary furnished housing unless we found a good one around a good school? Can we book online to avoid any problems when arrived in wellington?

Cheers!


----------



## sajamil

Hi,
Seems Wellington is really quite . Anyone can guide me for a smooth transition and planing specially for earlier points.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Thanks escapedtonz. Countdown started at our end and we are very excited and at the same time worried about how quickly we'll adjust there. Now doubt it's a BIG move. I'm still not sure about where to live as it depends on schooling of my 5.2 years daughter. One thing I understood from you and others that houses are better and perhaps cheaper when moving away from CBD. How about Lower Hutt, any specific area I should start searching, names of few very good schools will help me to look housing in the surroundings? Also, I'm going to bring my family along (4 members), where do you suggest for temporary furnished housing unless we found a good one around a good school? Can we book online to avoid any problems when arrived in wellington? Cheers!


Hi again,

Wouldn't say the houses are better further out of Wellington. All depends how old the area is you are looking I suppose and how old the houses are there.
Yes it is definitely cheaper to rent a similar size house away from the city or more to the point you will get more for the same money further away from the CBD - i.e. the addition of a garden, a parking space or a garage etc etc.
It's a trade off. 
Older, smaller more expensive accommodation nearer to the CBD or maybe newer, larger less expensive accommodation further away from the CBD but meaning you may have additional transport/commuting costs.
Lower Hutt is great for shopping. Better than Wellington IMO.
Also has excellent transport links into the CBD by bus and train.
Can't really comment on nice areas with good schools. Don't know what any of the schools are like in the area. Only have a near 3 year old myself.
Lived in Woburn for 8 weeks which is a great place to live. Easy to get to the train station and close enough to Lower Hutt City to walk in and out.
We rented a fully furnished 3 bed home there which we secured from overseas. Short term fully furnished rentals are treated like holiday homes really so all you have to do is make contact with the owner, check if the property is available for the dates you want it, pay your deposit then pay as agreed after arrival.

www.trademe.co.nz
www.bookabach.co.nz
www.holidayhouses.co.nz
www.holidayhomes.co.nz

Cheers


----------



## sajamil

Hi,

Need advise here; I am going to ship the appliances from Riyadh to Wellington, can someone tell me if these will work without any voltage or frequency probelm. Here are some details;

- Samsung Refrigurator
- Samsung Washing machine (Front Loader)
- Samsung Microwave oven
- LG Electirc Stove (110 volts)
- Sony TV


----------



## topcat83

sajamil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need advise here; I am going to ship the appliances from Riyadh to Wellington, can someone tell me if these will work without any voltage or frequency probelm. Here are some details;
> 
> - Samsung Refrigurator
> - Samsung Washing machine (Front Loader)
> - Samsung Microwave oven
> - LG Electirc Stove (110 volts)
> - Sony TV


Hi there

I did a browse for a suitable website that will tell you about NZ electricity, and found this one:

About electricity | Energy Safety

The important bit for you is:

_'Electricity throughout New Zealand is supplied at a nominal voltage of 230 volts and 50 hertz, although most hotels and motels provide 110 volt AC sockets (rated at 20 watts) for electric razors only.

Unless an electrical appliance is rated and marked for use at 230 V or has a multi-voltage option that includes a 230 V rating, it will be necessary to use a suitably rated voltage adapter/converter. Direct connection of an appliance that is not rated for use at 230 V into a NZ socket-outlet, is likely to result in a fire or electric shock hazard.'_

I see from Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia that Saudi currently uses 2 specifications (although it's changing to 230 v). So if your appliances have a specification that allows them to be used with 230 V they will be OK. You'll have to change the plugs, but in the short term, if they sell them, bring over some of those short extension leads that have multi plug sockets on them. Then you just change the one plug that goes into the wall socket and can plug your Saudi plugs into the extension.


----------



## sajamil

Thanks Top Cat for quick response and for the pointer.

I can see the two differences; Saudi Arabia support 220 V while NZ 230 V. Similarly; Saudi Arabia support 60 Hz while NZ 50 Hz.

I think 220 to 230 may not be an issue but do you know if 60 Hz to 50 Hz could be a potential problem for my appliances?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Hi, Need advise here; I am going to ship the appliances from Riyadh to Wellington, can someone tell me if these will work without any voltage or frequency probelm. Here are some details; - Samsung Refrigurator - Samsung Washing machine (Front Loader) - Samsung Microwave oven - LG Electirc Stove (110 volts) - Sony TV


As long as the appliances are 230/240 v AC and 50Hz they'll work using a plug adapter or by changing the plug top to an NZ one.

You'll need a transformer for the electric stove.


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Thanks Top Cat for quick response and for the pointer. I can see the two differences; Saudi Arabia support 220 V while NZ 230 V. Similarly; Saudi Arabia support 60 Hz while NZ 50 Hz. I think 220 to 230 may not be an issue but do you know if 60 Hz to 50 Hz could be a potential problem for my appliances? Thanks


Yes it's an issue.
If the appliance designed to run at 60Hz the components will eventually fail running at 50Hz.
May take days, weeks or months but eventually something will give up in a puff of smoke and flame!!!


----------



## sajamil

Thanks for your advise on appliances. I'm now selling all of them as these may be of no use in NZ.

I'm still worried rather getting more worried about housing. The plan is to stay on temporary basis near CBD and then find the right place outside once we are around and get some idea of places. 

however; I tried contacting quite some agents and sites from; http://realestate.co.nz/, http://www.homeads.co.nz/, trademe.com etc... but all negative responses saying; either not available for family, not available on dates (8 feb + 1 month), not on temporary basis, or not available in CBD etc... Some of the responses are even rude with one word "sorry, we cannot help".

Can someone help me to secure the place as I have around a month now. I do not have any special criteria but following considerations:

1. Suitable for family of; 2xAdults, 1xchild, 2xinfants
2. Single bed is sufficient
3. Closer to Manners street or 30 min commute to manners st.
4. Furnished
5. Range upto NZD 400 PW

Thank you so much.


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Thanks for your advise on appliances. I'm now selling all of them as these may be of no use in NZ. I'm still worried rather getting more worried about housing. The plan is to stay on temporary basis near CBD and then find the right place outside once we are around and get some idea of places. however; I tried contacting quite some agents and sites from; http://realestate.co.nz/, http://www.homeads.co.nz/, trademe.com etc... but all negative responses saying; either not available for family, not available on dates (8 feb + 1 month), not on temporary basis, or not available in CBD etc... Some of the responses are even rude with one word "sorry, we cannot help". Can someone help me to secure the place as I have around a month now. I do not have any special criteria but following considerations: 1. Suitable for family of; 2xAdults, 1xchild, 2xinfants 2. Single bed is sufficient 3. Closer to Manners street or 30 min commute to manners st. 4. Furnished 5. Range upto NZD 400 PW Thank you so much.


Did you negotiate a relocation package with your new employer. Usually this would include 2 weeks / 4 weeks in an apartment booked and paid by them. You then have this time to find alternative accommodation or at worst case can stay on paying the corporate rate until you do find somewhere ?

It may pay to contact your company and tell them you are struggling to find a place to live.

I have a colleague who has around 12 properties in Wellington that she rents out, but all taken at the moment.

You could always check in to a motel if all else fails. You can get large units with 2 bedrooms. They have everything you need - fully furnished with bathroom, kitchen, TV, linen and towels etc.
There's many of them about and you can negotiate a weekly rate.

Unfortunately $400 a week doesn't go a long way in rent, especially for a family and furnished. You're asking a lot.

Just something to compare with. My company offered us a 2 bed furnished apartment on The Terrace just a few hundred metres from the office. They would pay for 4 weeks then we could stay for longer at half the normal weekly rate. It was $1300 a week!!!
Instead we declined but took the first 4 weeks rental money ($5000) and found a place in Woburn, Lower Hutt for much less which meant we could stay longer. Managed to stretch it out for 8 weeks.


----------



## sajamil

Hi escapedtonz,

Unfortunately, my new employer does't provide any relocation or accomodation. According to them its not in their global policy being a multinational company. I can't do anything for this except to move on ...

I never thought that it would be such difficult to find the accomodation in Wellington. Now the time is ticking and there are so many things to wrap up in addition to find the place of residence at destination 

Regarding the motels; can you please suggest around Manners st OR any website to contact them? I can compromise on weekly rent and then will expedite the process of finding permanent place more quickly (out side CBD).

Thank you so much.


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Hi escapedtonz, Unfortunately, my new employer does't provide any relocation or accomodation. According to them its not in their global policy being a multinational company. I can't do anything for this except to move on ... I never thought that it would be such difficult to find the accomodation in Wellington. Now the time is ticking and there are so many things to wrap up in addition to find the place of residence at destination  Regarding the motels; can you please suggest around Manners st OR any website to contact them? I can compromise on weekly rent and then will expedite the process of finding permanent place more quickly (out side CBD). Thank you so much.


Just www.google.co.nz and enter "Motels Wellington Central".

Also, you could contact Tourism NZ and ask them to find you accommodation. That's what they're there for after all.

http://www.tourism.net.nz/region/wellington/accommodation/motels-and-motor-lodges

I'm assuming you've already trawled through www.trademe.co.nz as this is where the majority of rental property is advertised.


----------



## AmmarNZ

Hi sajamil,

I lived in Wellington for about 2 years. You do not really need to care about living near a mosque, Wellington city is small and you can go to Kilbirni mosque in 10 minutes driving from the CBD. 
Better for you to stay in Wellington city. Lower Hutt little far from the city center. When you arrive to Wellington, go to Newtown there you will find Halal meat shop and many muslims. Consider Berhampore, Island bay to live.

Check trademe for short term accommodation and then search for a place to live. Better to find an apartment in the CBD.


----------



## sajamil

Hi AmmarNZ,

Thanks for the pointers... I am currently struggling to find out the temporary residence in Wellington CBD. Seems that the date I am arriving (8th Feb) is peak and I am unable to find any suitable place for my family to stay. Mostly are booked, not available for family, not available for short stay, too expensive (over 100+ nightly) or away from city center. I can offcourse compromise on some of these like; rentals

On top of it, trademe.com is not activating my account because I am accessing or registered from overseas  which perhaps stops me to proceed in dealing with agents.

Although escapedtonz has given me some good links to the website but most of the motels are booked specially on the day of arrival.

Time is ticking and I am getting worried as there are so many other things that I have had opened to wrap up from my current location. Nevertheless, I trust that the forum is helping me and will soon be able to find something new and overcome the upcoming challenges.

Please share with me if you know any direct link to the apartment/hotel/motel/house etc... that may be available from 8th Feb to accomodate a family for few weeks.


----------



## escapedtonz

sajamil said:


> Hi AmmarNZ,
> 
> Thanks for the pointers... I am currently struggling to find out the temporary residence in Wellington CBD. Seems that the date I am arriving (8th Feb) is peak and I am unable to find any suitable place for my family to stay. Mostly are booked, not available for family, not available for short stay, too expensive (over 100+ nightly) or away from city center. I can offcourse compromise on some of these like; rentals
> 
> On top of it, trademe.com is not activating my account because I am accessing or registered from overseas  which perhaps stops me to proceed in dealing with agents.
> 
> Although escapedtonz has given me some good links to the website but most of the motels are booked specially on the day of arrival.
> 
> Time is ticking and I am getting worried as there are so many other things that I have had opened to wrap up from my current location. Nevertheless, I trust that the forum is helping me and will soon be able to find something new and overcome the upcoming challenges.
> 
> Please share with me if you know any direct link to the apartment/hotel/motel/house etc... that may be available from 8th Feb to accomodate a family for few weeks.


Unfortunately late Dec, Jan and Feb is summer holiday season and as such there are many visitors/tourists in Wellington who obviously take up the motel rooms and holiday homes.
Maybe try motels / holiday homes further away from the CBD but with easy access into it via the train or bus - eg Petone or Lower Hutt.
You can't get around the TradeMe registration issues as they just don't allow overseas members for obvious reasons.
If there are any adverts on TradeMe that you want agent or landlord details, just send me the advert number on a PM and I can pass on the info to you.

Regards,


----------



## AmmarNZ

I was in your situation when I migrated to NZ , 6 years ago. Be aware you will be little bit struggling with accommodation at the beginning and then things will be better slowly. When I moved to Wellington, first I stayed in YHA for one week. Then I moved to several apartments until I found a place to stay. NZ100 per night is typical in New Zealand. And I think prepare to pay a rent of not less than $400 per week for a house. Because for less than that you will see many people want to rent it and you might not able to compete or the place will not be good. Jonsinville is also a good place to live but you need to take bus to the city. Before six years, i stayed in apartment in Hunter street in the city. The agent name was Ian his email xxxxxxx you can try with him. But this was before 6 years maybe he is retired , sold his house, dead... but you can try

Sorry I've had to edit your post. No personal email addresses - especially ones for other people where they haven't given their approval.
Use the pm facility to exchange private information.


----------



## yousuf_2015

*Sending household items from Riyadh to Auckland*

Assalamalaikum Dear Sajamil,

I need to ask few things, As I am also going to move to New zealand in Mid August 2015.

Currently I am in Riyadh Saudi arabia and want to send some of my household items to Auckland NZ, can you help me in finding the right Movers in Riyadh who can send my household directly from Riyadh to Auckland.

I am currently holding NZ resident Visa through NZ immigration and I came to know that I can send any used household items customs/duty free.

I have no clue on how to send household items from Riyadh.

I am asking you these questions because at this time u might already shifted to NZ and experienced this, Please Bro can you guide on how to proceed for this.

Eagerly waiting for your reply.

Regards
Yousuf Syed


----------



## saramaria

yousuf_2015 said:


> Assalamalaikum Dear Sajamil,
> 
> I need to ask few things, As I am also going to move to New zealand in Mid August 2015.
> 
> Currently I am in Riyadh Saudi arabia and want to send some of my household items to Auckland NZ, can you help me in finding the right Movers in Riyadh who can send my household directly from Riyadh to Auckland.
> 
> I am currently holding NZ resident Visa through NZ immigration and I came to know that I can send any used household items customs/duty free.
> 
> I have no clue on how to send household items from Riyadh.
> 
> I am asking you these questions because at this time u might already shifted to NZ and experienced this, Please Bro can you guide on how to proceed for this.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for your reply.
> 
> Regards
> Yousuf Syed


Salam Yousuf, 

Nice to know you are moving. You can contact Namma Cargo Servcies Co. Ltd> Home Page at Riyadh office. They will do everything. 

If you find difficulty in contacts do let me know. You may contact any Namma Cargo service office and they will guide you for internatioal freight section. You may need to get a whole container to ship things. Size matters. 

cheers... 

Paul


----------

